
To reset the conversation about race, college course starts with a DNA test - finid
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2016/12/24/to-bring-a-divided-country-together-start-with-a-little-spit/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_dnatesting-830pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
slitaz
This is smart. From a scientific viewpoint, there shouldn't be such a need of
DNA test.

The novelty of a DNA test helps to adjust those that culture has put them
strong beliefs regarding race.

